# Squash Or Pumpkin Leaves For Toroises



## Nobody (May 21, 2011)

Are squash or pumpkin leaves good for tortoises,specifically Sulcatas?Could these leaves be fed to them without harm?Do they get any benefits by eating them?If yes,what are the benefits?
Thanks.


----------



## yagyujubei (May 21, 2011)

Yes, and the flowers as well. Grape leaves too. All great foods.


----------



## Torty Mom (May 21, 2011)

Just don't use any chemical fertalizers on them as you grow them. Mine all love the leaves especially the flowers, yummy tortie food!


----------



## dmmj (May 21, 2011)

I have to agree mine love grape squash and pumpkin leaves. Like said above make sure they are chemical free.


----------



## Missy (May 21, 2011)

Mine love all 3 leaves and the flowers, not sure of how good they are for them.


----------



## ascott (May 21, 2011)

We have Ca Desert Tortoises and I feed them organic Pumpkin, sliced up....in my research the Pumpkin serves as an aid to clear bugs/parasites from their intestinal tract (they pick up bugs as they graze) as well as helps to encourage, well for the lack of a better term, "pooping".  Plus they really love it....I don't feed it to them all of the time...primarily closer to the end of September start of October to help them prep for down time so they get a bit cleared out prior to their winter.


----------



## Tom (May 21, 2011)

Yes they are good for them. They are nutritious and a great way to add some variety to the diet. Mine get them seasonally when they are available.


----------



## Nobody (Jun 1, 2011)

Would it be okay to feed Pumpkin and squash leaves together with it's flowers often(4 times a week) mixed with grasses and other greens to a Sulcata tortoise without causing any health problems?
Thanks.


----------



## Laura (Jun 1, 2011)

yes. but grazing is best...


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 1, 2011)

My Sulcata loves Squash leaves and they get very big...Have tried the pumpkin leaves..


----------



## marinaresident (Jun 6, 2011)

I bought a bundle of pumpkin leaves and bokchoy yesterday at a Farmer's Market for my hatchlings. Hemet and Murrieta were loving it.


----------



## TortieLuver (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes, my Sulcatas just love it too. It grows fast, which is good since Sulcatas eat so much.


----------

